# Resident Evil: Film-Reboot soll wieder mehr Horror bieten



## AndreLinken (27. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Film-Reboot soll wieder mehr Horror bieten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Resident Evil: Film-Reboot soll wieder mehr Horror bieten*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2018)

Vielleicht kommen jetzt endlich mal gute Filme heraus. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xanbor (27. November 2018)

Mir reichen da die Originale - die waren für mich gut - und Mila Jovovich (schreibt man die so richtig) so wie so.


----------



## Chroom (27. November 2018)

Steht das nur bei mir so oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen  ? " Resident Evil a jetzt für 0,04€ kaufen "


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. November 2018)

Man muss ja auch so ehrlich sein, dass die Originalspiele sehr "japanlike" ihre extremen "cheesy"-Momente haben. Etwa die "Monsterpflanze". Würde man die Spiele wirklich 1 zu 1 als Film umsetzen, würde das nicht wirklich (als furchtbarer Horror)  funktionieren.
Falls überhaupt, müßte ein sehr langsamer Ehrzählfilm im Sinne der 70er/ 80er Herauskommen - denn die ersten Spiele sind halt für heute Verhältnisse vom Gameplay, aber auch Erzählstil eher behäbig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch so ehrlich sein, dass die Originalspiele sehr "japanlike" ihre extremen "cheesy"-Momente haben. Etwa die "Monsterpflanze". Würde man die Spiele wirklich 1 zu 1 als Film umsetzen, würde das nicht wirklich (als furchtbarer Horror)  funktionieren.
> Falls überhaupt, müßte ein sehr langsamer Ehrzählfilm im Sinne der 70er/ 80er Herauskommen - denn die ersten Spiele sind halt für heute Verhältnisse vom Gameplay, aber auch Erzählstil eher behäbig.


Zumal man im Spiel ohnehin immer ein besseres "Mittendrin" hat.
Selbst wenn die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind, ich entscheide was ich/mein Char als nächstes macht, w#hrend im Film das naturgemäß sowas von weit von meiner Entscheidung weg ist !


----------

